# Study: use of online health forums in relation to decision making



## LizUNN (Nov 20, 2013)

I am a researcher at Northumbria University in Newcastle upon Tyne in the UK. I am currently exploring how people trust health information they read online and in particular how it affects any decisions they make.

I am really keen to hear from people about their experiences of using health forums, the kinds of information and advice that are available on such forums and how this may have affected any decision making. I am looking for volunteers who would be willing to write a description of their health experiences including their time on the forum and any decision making they have made.

I would then ask people to take part in a follow up interview to explore some of the experiences about decision making in more detail. This interview would probably be carried out on the telephone or via Skype depending on your location. Understanding first-hand how people use forums with respect to advice and decision making would be very useful in informing the on-going discussion around patient experiences online. I am hoping to gather a wide range of experiences and opinions from people all over the world and would be very grateful if you would consider taking part.

This study has received clearance from my Department’s ethical committee.

If you are interested please contact me via email at [email protected] and I can send you more information about the study.

Many thanks

Liz Sillence


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Personally speaking I don't think (or I wouldn't like to think) that a person chooses to have a procedure done on the say so of complete strangers - for me, I think it certainly helps individuals to have a platform in which they can get the perspectives of others who have had the same thing - to help make a more informed choice. 
Sheila


----------

